# Brand New Jamming Browning Golds



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

I keep finding more and more people who got ripped off by Browning like I did. They even lied to me and said they would replase the ladies browning gold I bought for my wife. They even sent a shipping tag saying replacement and then tried to give me back the same gun. I am now a Browning Hater with a Lawyer trying to get my money back from them. Anyone here ever have a Browning Gold Jammer?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've never heard of a good one.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a Gold. I love it until it starts getting around 30degrees then I gotta keep it extra clean otherwise it will jam once and a while. I'm thinking about going Benelli, love Browning but its cost me too many birds.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I took my Goldstalker out last weekend in 10 degree weather and had no problems. I also forgot to clean it last time I went out (which had been about a month! uke: ). I also had problems with it last summer and had given up on it until I talked to the gunsmith at The Outdoorsman and he said I had to clean inside butt of the gun. I took it off, cleaned it, and it has worked great.


----------



## KurtRLehman (Oct 16, 2005)

I was ripped off also i had 2 BGH 3.5" guns and both were the most unreliable shotguns i have ever known and thats pretty bad. After three trips to Browning I sold my last one to a guy who's BGH barrel had split and Browning said it would be around six months to get a new one since they are serial numberd to the reciever. I rushed rite out & picked up a Beretta Xtrema 1 and never looked back.(Xtrema's are well worth the cash have a dealer open up a Xtrema 2 & SBE 2 and look for yourself at the quality, both are great guns but I went to buy a SBE 2 26" and ended up going for the Xtrema 2 26". now I will have two. but choose either one and you win.)


----------



## Browning Hater (Dec 6, 2005)

Browning Hater said:


> I keep finding more and more people who got ripped off by Browning like I did. They even lied to me and said they would replace the ladies browning gold I bought for my wife. They even sent a shipping tag saying replacement and then tried to give me back the same gun. I am now a Browning Hater with a Lawyer trying to get my money back from them. Anyone here ever have a Browning Gold Jammer?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

It usually is Operater Error.

Operater didn't read the Owner's Manual.

Operater cleaned it and put together wrong.

Operater jammed, lost or broke something.

Wrong cleaning methods used.

Wrong ammo.

It always something, to blame a troubled gun industry.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't own a Gold, but do have the BPS 3.5"...Turns out there was supposed to be a roll-pin (spring tension pin) placed through the rib and the barrel, but one was never put in...:-( I always wondered what the hole through my rib was for, now I know.

You can read about it here:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=17829


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Goldhunter- I talked to the same guy you did at the Outdoorsman, I took the whole butt apart and cleaned it. It definetely did work better after. The spring in there was covered in crap, I've had it for 7yrs and didnt even know you could take that apart. I just wiped it off with a towel but this winter im gonna get some good solvent and get any grease thats left off of there.


----------

